# 1995 Hymer 584 bumper end cover



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

HI GUYS JUST GOT BACK FROM A 6 WEEK TOUR OF PARTS OF EUROPE HAVE A FEW THINGS BROKE AND SOME THINGS STOPPED WORKING AS NORMAL WHEN TRAVELING .1st WERE CAN I GET A REPLACEMENT END GLOVE FOR BUMPER. 2nd ANY CLUES WHY WASTE AND FRESH WATER METER DOES NOT WORK OR LIGHT UP. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANKS.


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

anyone who is interested . got one from hymer uk £118 delivered next day.


----------

